# Rock and Stone, Brother! - Spieleempfehlung für Coop-Shooter Deep Rock Galactic



## Gobfried (14. Mai 2020)

*Rock and Stone, Brother! - Spieleempfehlung für Coop-Shooter Deep Rock Galactic*

Moin Leute,

schade das es der "PCGames Previews" nicht einmal eine Erwähnung wert ist, aber gestern ist einer der besten Coop Shooter nach zwei Jahren Early Access final erschienen (PC und XBox). 

Deep Rock Galactic

Ich kann's nur jedem empfehlen der es noch nicht kennt. Schaut euch Videos an, oder lest Tests auf anderen einschlägigen Games-Seiten, denn es rockt!

Gruß Gobfried


----------

